# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  لحظة جُنون .. جنون قلم فوق الورق

## دموع الغصون

مساؤكم / صباحكم 
معطر برحيق احساسكم 
وبأريج عطائكم 
هذه المساحة لي ولكم 

كل منا ينظر للجنون بعيون خاصة 
هنا سوف نتعرف على جنون أفكاركم .. مشاعركم .. هذيانكم ..
 مفهوم الجنون الخاص بأفكاركم و أقلامكم 
لنترجم جنونا إلى حروف تعانق جدران هذا الصرح 
للجنون عظمة وللكلمات فخامة وللأرواح حضور 
هنا جنون قلم فوق الورق 
جنون نبض فاض واحترق
جنونا نتشارك به نتهامس بقمم الجنون 

أنتظر لحظات جنونكم اليومية هنا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

فلنكمل عشقنا نيسانا ............ شاعر نيسان

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="13 10"]
جنون 
عندما تعجز كل حروف الأبجدية أن تصف براكين الشوق الثائرة في أعماق روحي 
أكرهـ جنوني عندما يعلن استنفار كياني 

[/frame]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حلو الموضوع عزيزتي دموع الغصون وراق لي 

لي عودة لـ البوح بجنون مشاعري فوق ما منحتيني إياه من مساحة ورق

لكِ مني الاحترام لذاتك والاعجاب لإبداعك

دمتِ بود  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="4 70"]
مشكورات جميعاً على المرور الرائع

كلي شوق لمعرفة المزيد والمزيد من لحظات الجنون 

ودي وشذى وردي 


[/frame]

----------


## دموع الغصون

[GASIDA="type=center title="لحظات جنون" color=#009900 width="100%" border="9px inset #33FFCC" font="bold x-large anaween" bkimage="http://www.al79n.com/vb/mwaextraedit6/backgrounds/130.gif""]جنون 
أن تشتاق لهم حد الجنون 
[/GASIDA]

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من الجنون
أن تعطي ثقتك لمن لا يستحقها 

من الجنون 
أن تناقش من هو  دونك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تهمس لهم بصرخات الأنين القابع خلف قلاع أحلامك

----------


## Blackangel

*مشكورة على هذا الموضوع

والذي يجعل القلب يحاكي الروح

بطريقة جميلة 



جنون

أن لا أعرف في الكون سواكِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون أن أهمش عناوين أحلامي

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تتوارى أحلامك خلف قضبان الحياة 
وتطلق العنان لبحر أحزانك أن يعلن رحلة مفتوحة لآهاتك و يشعل لك منارة جراحك لتكون نقطة جديدة لإنطلاق مآساتك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون ... أن تعطي من قلبك لمن لا يستحق العطاء

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تغتال حلمك الظنون

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون .. {
ان تعطي ثقتك لمن لا يستحقها 

}.. وقمة الجنون  
أن تكسر حصون قلبك وتدمر سلاسل أحلامك على يدٍ لا تعرف إلا ذاتها

----------


## دموع الغصون

قمة الجنون 

أن تحلق بأحلامك في زحام فوضى الأسئلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون  
عندما تقع  بالحب وتعجز كل اللغات عن وصف حبك  
جنون
 عندما تحب بكل جوارحك وتعشق بكل هذيانك

----------


## دموع الغصون

همس الجنون في صمت السكون .. أن تبحث عن مستقبلك في دفاتر الماضي .. وبتحث بين أطيافهم .. وجودهم ووجود أصواتهم .. وبالجنون ذاته .. تزور أحلامك وتتمنى أن يعود الزمان ليلة واحدة .. 
هذا بحد ذاته ...
جنون .. جنون.. جنون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

غيابك جنون >>

غيابك وطن ميت وصوت نجاة في ارض جدباء .. لا حياة  فيه على اية حال .

----------


## &روان&

لحظهجنوون..

عندما تحب وتعشق وتنصدم بانه خدعك وعشق غيرك...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لحظة جنون عندما افكر أفكار غريبة>>

كأن أكون طيرا حرا في الفضاء.. أو نجماً في السماء...

ليتني ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون أن تنظل إلى آطياف أحقادهم وتأخذ بتفاهات أفكارهم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون أن أتوه في ملامحك لحظة ألتقي بك..  واثرثر بصمت مطبق

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن نتنتظرقدومهم في محطة الذهاب .. 
ومع هذا تنتظر وتنتظر وتنتظر ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون ~~
أن تبقى على رفات الماضي وتمضي للمستقبل

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون ..
أن ترمي جميع الفرص لمحاولة ذاتها

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون ~~ 
أن تحاول أن تتمرد بأفكارك و تحارب بغدرك فنحن محتاجون دائماً لميناء السلام

----------


## دموع الغصون

يالذلك الجنون الذي تدعيه .. كم أهتابه ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
,
,
,
أن تفرقنا مسافات الأرض

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن نتجاهل واقعنا ولوعة الاشتياق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*جنون*
*..**..
*
عندما يعزفون لك دائماً *نفس* المعزوفة من المبررات *الكاذبة* و الوعود *السرابية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تربط حياتك بِـ شخص ما .. ( يقلب حياتك رأساً على عقب) ... !!!
لا نكاد تتنفس إلا به وَ .. منــه ؛ " أوكسجين" حياتك 
..

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تنتظر المستحيل حيث لصلاحية تواجدهم نهاية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*جنون .. أن تنهض بأحلامك إلى عالم يغط في نوم العقول*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن يبقى من عذابي إلا أنت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون ان تبرر موقفك أمامي بحجة واهية لا أساس لها !

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تتباهى بنقص روحك و بقايا مهمشة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون 
ما تداولته من اكاذيب في الفترة الماضية !

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بوح المشاعر .. كطفل مجنون ..!!

والجنون بحد ذاته ..أن تٌطعن !! من أعز أصدقائك ..* 

*لك أيها الصديق ..

 يقولون الصديق ..
 ويتحدثون عن ذلك الصديق ..

 ولا يدرون أن هذا الذي يتحدثون عنه ,, سيخونك ويغدر بك .
 أين هي الصداقه ..!!
 وأين هي المشاعر ..!!
 وأين هو ذلك الذي كان يدعي الوفاء ..!!

 ألهذا المستوى وصلت ..؟؟

 هي تؤثر فيك .. وتجعلك تنسى أعز أصدقائك ..!!

 ورغم كل ذلك .. يتحدثون عن الصديق ..!!

 صديقي ..أريد أن أقول لك شيئاً ..

 لا تجعل فتاة تؤثر بك

 لأن الفتاة كالطير تشرب من كل قناة ..

 وينتهي المشوار ... ها هنا ..!!!!!!!!!

 بقلم : عـــــابــــــر ســـبـــيـل
*


..............................

*سامحوني .. فهذه هي المشاعر حينما تنطلق ..!!*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون ان أرى ظلك في كل رجل أتعرف إليه !

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*جنون أرسمكِ في كل مكان  وأن أراكِ حتى في أحلامي والخيال*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون ان تدّعي الحب وانت لا تفقهه بتاتاً

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تفيق من سبات أحلامك إلى وهم واقعك 
فكلاهما سراب

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تعيش الإنتظار بكل تفاصيله

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جنون أن أبقى متهاونة معك لهذا الحد !

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 

أن تنظر إلى الأسفل .. حيث لا تكون إلا .......

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 
جنون 
~
.
.
~
صمتي و صمتك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

- *::* " جنون " *::*-
*.*
،
*.*
~*|*~
*.*
،
*.
*
عندما *اداعب* أطراف سراب أحلامنا *.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*(ج)(ن)(و)(ن)

 أن يكون قهر الحياة في تزايد ...!!
والسلاح الوحيد الإنحناء صمتاً له ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تصارع لأجل البقاء و بالنهاية ترحل دون وداع

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تضيف وتراً جديداً إلى حياتك 
لتتعب و تتعمد من جديد علها تغسل نزواتك 
وتناجي مهللاً لأشياء تستمد بها حياتك 

13/2/2012

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

جنون

أن نجعل كل حياتنا محطات أنتظار لا نهاية لها

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون
~
|
~
أن تستمر بأرجوحتك تحلق بي في مهب الريح

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
\~*~/
أن أكون أقل منه جنوناً

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تسلم مفتاح للسجّان ذاته

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون ..... ان تنعتني بالمجنون

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون ..
أن أبقى هنا من جديد

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون .... ان ابقيك في ذاكرتي

----------


## علاء سماره

جنون ...........................  أن لا استطيع الكف عن النضر أنا مجنون سا محيني

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون ...انني كنت مغرم بك ....قمة الجنون

----------


## shams spring

*جنون ~.~.~ لن تختبىء خلف كواليس الحياة ...مع كل تلك المشاعر ..!!!

10-5-2012م*

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون ....
ان ننتظر من جرحنا لكي يداوي جرحنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*جنون 
أن تمتطي قارب الذكريات لتبحر من جديد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
أن تنتظر عودتهم رغم ما فيهم من غدر 
كوني على ثقه بأنه مجرد لحظات مؤقته وسيعود كما هو .. لا مبالي هش الملامح كروحكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون 
~
|
~ 
أن تجعل من الماضي مرفأ لأحزانك 
و تتجاهل بستان سعادتك 
وتتغلف لحظاتك بالإنتظار

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنوني بك هو ..
قمة اتزاني .. !!!

----------


## دموع الغصون

الجنون ..{ 
هو من جعلني صامدة حتى الآآآآآآآآآآآن

وقمة الجنون .. { 
أن أكفر لكَ كلّ معاصيك

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون ان ننظر الى القمر بقمة جماله ولانغسل ذنوبنا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

جنـــون
عندما تنتظر شخص وانت تعرف انه لن يكون لك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

جنون ان اعشقكـ بلا نهايه ، وتفاصيلكـ اجمل من تفاصيل اي حكايه ،

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جنون ...{ 
أن يستوطنك الحزن و يجتث أحلامك 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جنون 
لا قلب يداوينا و لا صدر يأوينا 





*

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون 


من يتحكم بمشاعرنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جنون أن تبدأ ضروس حب قاسٍ


*

----------


## محمد العزام

جنون ان نغتال انسفنا لشيء سيكون ذكرى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


جنون . . ~ | أن لا تحتمل غيرتي وجنوني 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جنون .. |~
 أن لا أجدك ما بين الآنا و أنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جنون أن 
تتمازج الوجوه، تتوحد .. تختلط .. تنتشر .. تتبدد

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جنون أن لا أضيع في ملامحك بكلّ فتون وشجون 

*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

جميل يسلموا كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
جنون أن تنتحني للشوق دون أي ظنون 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

جنون 
أن افرغ كل الطرقات منك .. يا رجل من رحيل 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

جنون 
أن افرغ كل الطرقات منك .. يا رجل من رحيل 



*

----------

